# Ship in a Bottle



## madpanda

Ok this may seem a bit odd but I cannot find a decent ship in a bottle kit. I have googled and either find completed ones or cheap ones for a tenner which look horrible. 

It doesnt help that I am after a specific kind of ship. One of the old British Navy frigate type ships.

Does anyone know where I can get such a kit these days? I have tried local model shops as well but they dont have anything of that kind.

Hope someone can help.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## 6639

i think what you are after is very precise and narrow in field of choice.
the only way of obtaining such a model will, i feel be a scratch build by yourself or someone with the expertise to produce such a model
i doubt very much whether you would ever find such a kit on the market.
neil.


----------



## stein

http://www.shopwiki.co.uk/Ship+in+a+bottle+kit


----------



## 6639

Just shows how wrong you can be.
cheers, Stein/


----------



## madpanda

Thanks for the link Stein, but none of them seem to stand out. The Amati Hannah looks good but I was looking for more of a British Ship from that era, if such a thing exists.


----------



## Don Matheson

Madpanda try the Taubman Plans Service. They have every type of plan including British Sailing Frigate Essex.
May take some searching but they are there. Larger scale more for sailing and display but there may be a size there that would fit your requirements.

Don


----------



## rickles23

Hi,
http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com/kits/boats.htm
Scroll down to Linberg kits.
"Fighting Ship in a Bottle" Series. 1:535 scale. 1966
Regards


----------



## DURANGO

madpanda said:


> Ok this may seem a bit odd but I cannot find a decent ship in a bottle kit. I have googled and either find completed ones or cheap ones for a tenner which look horrible.
> 
> It doesnt help that I am after a specific kind of ship. One of the old British Navy frigate type ships.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get such a kit these days? I have tried local model shops as well but they dont have anything of that kind.
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


 If I where you Andy i, would build my own there are books that you can obtain from your local library I was taught the basics from an old bosun back in 1964 and have gone on from there my ships go all over the world, once you get started I,m sure you will be glad that you built it yourself if at any time you need any hints and for a starters the bottle itself is the most important part of the project ,please feel free to mail me all the best shipmate .


----------



## Sibber

madpanda said:


> Ok this may seem a bit odd but I cannot find a decent ship in a bottle kit. I have googled and either find completed ones or cheap ones for a tenner which look horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madpanda. Ihave just enlisted and found your message June 2010. Why not join the "European Assotiation of Ships In Bottles"? We have just had our bi annual convention at Barnstable and had a lot of fun. really nice people. We will show you how to doit. Sibber


----------



## Sibber

madpanda said:


> Ok this may seem a bit odd but I cannot find a decent ship in a bottle kit. I have googled and either find completed ones or cheap ones for a tenner which look horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madpanda. Ihave just enlisted and found your message June 2010. Why not join the "European Assotiation of Ships In Bottles"? We have just had our bi annual convention at Barnstable (aboard the Kathleen & May and had a lot of fun. really nice people. We will show you how to doit. Sibber.


----------



## thebruce

Hi there not that its any help on your question but i sailed with two lads who have got to be two of the best ship in a bottle makers one showed the other how to do it .A lad from the Shetlands called norman jameson .He made hundreds of sailing ships and after a few years could do any ship asked from plans or photos .He would make the modern style ships modular and assemble them in the bottle piece by piece .Over the years he developed his own tools to do the job nothing too complicated just through trial and error .Although it takes a bit of time to get the hang of its worth doing everything yourself from scratch .You will find it a very satisfying pass time and a great gift to give to others as the old ship in a bottle is a thing that’s always well receved .Also theres always money to be made as people will pay well for a reasonability done model.


----------



## jg grant

Hi I put a Hasagawa plastic model of the USS South Dakota in a big (gallon?) bottle. It took some ingenuity since the model is both taller and broader than the neck. The model looks good but I did not take into account the quality of the glass itself which is all rippled. Maybe if I can get my hands on a good big bottle I'll do it all again. Hope you're progressing Andy. Regards Ronnie.


----------

